# Advice on breeder.



## VortexD (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello everyone. GReat and very informative site.

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this breeder and if they could recommend him or offer some input:

German Shepherd Breeder _ Canada

The litter that I'm looking at is the one due in August.


This is the dame:

Trisha Barnero - German Shepherd Dog


And the sire:

Eik Von Den Woelfen - German Shepherd Dog



Honestly I have been having a hard time finding a reuptable breeder for a working line GSD within my area and this one came from a recomendation of my friends dad who is heavily involved in Schuthund. (I'm in Ottawa, Ontario Canada by the way)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sending you a PM


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Not too impressed by the untitled dogs being bred. I don't know, I personally wouldn't purchase from this breeder.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know of this breeder but I like that female a lot. Is a high drive working line pup what you are looking for?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Both pedigrees have their strong and weak points - at least to me, who is just learning about pedigrees.

Do you have any plans for this pup? Such as schutzhund or agility or the like?

I personally would want to meet the dogs themselves before making a decision, this pedigree TO ME looks a bit jumbled on both sides so I would need to see the dogs work and such to make a more clear decision.

I honestly, do not care if the dogs are titled or not, as long as they can prove themselves in whatever they do and are true to standard and will work for what I want them for.

If you are looking for a working kennel and are not opposed to traveling near/about TO, ON, please PM me as I have a large list and a few personal recommendations from dogs at my club (schutzhund) (who are titled).


----------



## VortexD (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey thanks for all the responses. 

When you say the pedigree looks a bit jumbled what exactly do you mean?

My love for the breed comes from when I was living in Germany. Had an awesome working line GSD who was my best friend for 13 years. Now that I have my own place with a huge backyard I figure it was time to look into getting a dog. But yes def want a working line. Not a fan of the look of the showlines.

No real concrete plans other then obedience classes but the option to get involved in Schutzhund or flyball etc would be great.

As far as meeting the dogs will most likely going this weekend to meet the breeder and both sire and dame. 

Anything specific I should be asking to see?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't know the breeder. The pedigrees of the dogs are nice enough when taken separately, there are some things I like and some I don't like, but nothing "bad" there. 

However I do not care at all for this particular pairing. Cherokee and Falk are full brothers with the same parents, just from different litters. That makes this proposed breeding one that would be pretty closely linebred on those 2 brothers. While they bring nice genetics when paired properly with other lines to achieve balance, this is not a linebreeding that would interest me especially since there are not enough compensatory factors elsewhere in the pedigree to maintain balance. I'd be curious to know the reasoning behind such a linebreeding. If there is true reasoning and it's not a breeding of convenience or trying to capitalize on some "big names" without understanding the genetics behind them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> I don't know the breeder. The pedigrees of the dogs are nice enough when taken separately, there are some things I like and some I don't like, but nothing "bad" there.
> 
> However *I do not care at all for this particular pairing*. Cherokee and Falk are full brothers with the same parents, just from different litters. That makes this proposed breeding one that would be *pretty closely linebred* on those 2 brothers. While they bring nice genetics when paired properly with other lines to achieve balance, this is not a linebreeding that would interest me especially since there are* not enough compensatory factors elsewhere in the pedigree to maintain balance*. I'd be curious to know the reasoning behind such a linebreeding. If there is true reasoning and it's not* a breeding of convenience or trying to capitalize on some "big names" without understanding the genetics behind them*.


Basically what Chris said.

I don't really see "a vision" for this breeding. Not sure what the breeder is trying to accomplish... it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## VortexD (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I ended up visiting the breeder and totally didn't like what I saw so basically ended up running for the hills.

As luck would have it actually found a 3 month old puppy female from the following sire and dam: 

Dam:
fair kara von narnia - German Shepherd Dog

Sire:
Haik van Esblokhof - German Shepherd Dog
(he just completed his SchH2 and SchH3 in same month and will be competing at the Canadian National in August).

And a photo:










If anyone knows Lee Hanrahan and is looking for reputable breeder (or someone that can point you in the right direction) I can honestly say that she has been a huge help.

vTH German Shepherds Ottawa


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

congrats!
Your pup is stunning !


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## VortexD (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehe I was expecting a little monster with all the landshark stories but my 14 week old female an angel. I only got her a week a go though so she did spend more time at the breeders. She does sometimes mouth me a little but its usually only when we are playing, didnt ever draw blood.

Never had her run up to me and bite my ankles etc. Guess I got lucky seeing that both her mom and dad had super strong bites.

Then again overall best puppy I could of asked for. Super solid nerve. Doesn't flinch at anything...And best of all ignores the super small yappy dogs!!! 

Overall I think I heard her alert bark once and thats it.

Same with the crate whined for 10 min first night then super good about it.


----------

